# how to tell if underground line to garage is leaking?



## timmytaurus (Nov 19, 2018)

My dad worked for Detroit Edison pretty much his whole life, and said he use to tell by tingling in his feet when he walked the ground over the line. He said this time to pull the fuse to the garage at the main box, and take a volt meter between the center point and the outer shell and if it draws current, I have a leak. That doesn't make since. I use to know how to use a volt meter, but the Home Depot one I bought is as complicated as a 747 control panel.


Then the house was built in 1923, so electric, pluming and sewers were added a decade later, probably by who knows, and it looks like spagetti, and not sure what fuse goes to garage.


Sooo, I'm going to short the sockets in the garage and see what blows? I unscrewed all the fuses and the garage lights still stayed lit.


Would an electrician even attempt this job? Would it cost thousands?:surprise:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Because of liability we cannot give advice to homeowners & DIYers. Call an electrician or post on our sister site https://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

timmytaurus said:


> My dad worked for Detroit Edison pretty much his whole life, and said he use to tell by tingling in his feet when he walked the ground over the line. He said this time to pull the fuse to the garage at the main box, and take a volt meter between the center point and the outer shell and if it draws current, I have a leak. That doesn't make since. I use to know how to use a volt meter, but the Home Depot one I bought is as complicated as a 747 control panel.
> Then the house was built in 1923, so electric, pluming and sewers were added a decade later, probably by who knows, and it looks like spagetti, and not sure what fuse goes to garage.
> =:


did your feet tingle when you ignored all the warnings about joining the site, and the suggestion to go to the DIY site if you weren't an electrician ?


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

wildleg said:


> did your feet tingle when you ignored all the warnings about joining the site, and the suggestion to go to the DIY site if you weren't an electrician ?



Wildleg,


You need to audition for "America's Got Talent".... Your one-liners are classic!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A qualified electrician could identify the fuse and also tell if current is leaking within a one hour service call.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

